# New (to Me) 25rss



## hath27 (Feb 15, 2007)

We just purchased a '05 25rss (thanks John) and we have a question in regards to the bunks. What size sheets /bedspread, etc. are reccomended to be used w/ the bunks?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers.com *


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, and welcome!!
I use twin sheet sets and blankets on my bunkroom. The dealership was right across from the Westpoint Pepperel outlet store, so I had them run me over to shop while I was waiting for them to get some things ready on it!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hath27
















to Outbackers! 

Have you ever heard of a Bunk Bed Snuggler before? These comforters have fitted corners at the foot to fit snuggly around the mattressâ€" perfect for bunk beds, captain or mate beds as well as platform beds. 
Click for Photo It would look just like the upper bunk.

I have one on my son's bed at home in a hawaiian surfer style, and it makes for super easy bed making that also looks neat because it's basically cut to fit snugly around the mattress. If you do some shopping around, you can find them in all sorts of colors...patterns and plain.

Hope this helps!
Dawn


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I got this idea from someone on this site. Take a twin flat sheet, fold lenghtwise, and sew two sides to make a pocket. Fits perfectly as a washable cover on each bunk mattress. Lay a sleeping bag on top. If too hot for sleeping bag, just lay on sheet cover. Works wonderfully with kids!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Don't forget to make some type of rail for the upper bunks. A few memebers have had their kids fall out and I think I remember one child breaking their arm.

Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that you O_C?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> Wasn't that you O_C?


You mean me or my kids?







Either way...the answer is no.


----------

